# 2/1/2012: All Bay Area Broadcast Nets in HD



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

For San Francisco Bay Area Dish customers, this is a "landmark" day. We now have all the normal English language national broadcast networks in HD.

As of today KBCW was added giving us ABC KGO 7, CBS KPIX 5, Fox KTVU 2, NBC KNTV 11, PBS KQED 9, The CW KBCW 44, and for what its worth MyNetworkTV KRON 4.

:dance07:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

SIgh - I'd love to have PBS in HD but I have no idea when they'll do the Boston area (WGBH-2, WGBX-44 and NH's WENH-11)


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> For San Francisco Bay Area Dish customers, this is a "landmark" day. We now have all the normal English language national broadcast networks in HD.
> 
> As of today KBCW was added giving us ABC KGO 7, CBS KPIX 5, Fox KTVU 2, NBC KNTV 11, PBS KQED 9, The CW KBCW 44, and for what its worth MyNetworkTV KRON 4.
> 
> :dance07:


I hardly watch KRON much now. Heck they're hardly a network.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

I noticed a bunch of locals, inlcuding PBS are now showing in HD in my area, ABQ, NM, and they have guide info too.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

I still would like to see KKPX and KOFY in HD. KRON used to be an NBC flagship in the old days, and the Bay Area had two ABC affiliates--KNTV and KGO. What an interesting place it was back then.

Now, NBC goes to KNTV, KRON goes sideways, and KSBW down in Salinas is transmitting ABC on a subchannel and acting like it is a big deal. So now, in Salinas, rather than getting news from San Francisco on KGO, we have KSBW simulcasting its news on its main channel and its subchannel. Come on KSBW, at least strike a deal with KGO where you can broadcast their news on your subchannel.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

I turned on PBS9 the other night to watch the Clinton special, and I was shocked to see it in HD!!! Now I don't have to mentally prepare myself anymore more SD. This is great news...finally!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> For San Francisco Bay Area Dish customers, this is a "landmark" day. We now have all the normal English language national broadcast networks in HD.
> 
> As of today KBCW was added giving us ABC KGO 7, CBS KPIX 5, Fox KTVU 2, NBC KNTV 11, PBS KQED 9, The CW KBCW 44, and for what its worth MyNetworkTV KRON 4.
> 
> :dance07:


I hardly consider CW a major network.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 29, 2005)

Spanish stations getting love too..

KDTV, KFSF, KSTS all in HD..


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm too tired to check, but isn't there an ION station Channel 65 in San Jose? Is it in HD on Dish? Or maybe that station is gone, not sure.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

runner861 said:


> I'm too tired to check, but isn't there an ION station Channel 65 in San Jose? Is it in HD on Dish? Or maybe that station is gone, not sure.


I think channel 65 is off. Before the digital switch came HSN was on it. I had an old set in my garage & I watched it sometimes. It had a weak signal.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

runner861 said:


> I'm too tired to check, but isn't there an ION station Channel 65 in San Jose? Is it in HD on Dish? Or maybe that station is gone, not sure.


 KKPX-TV is on the Dish guide at its original channel 65 (SD only). On June 12, 2009 it ceased transmitting on channel 65 and is a digital only TV station on channel 41 multiplexed, apparently carrying Ion TV, qubo and ION Life.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

phrelin said:


> KKPX-TV is on the Dish guide at its original channel 65 (SD only). On June 12, 2009 it ceased transmitting on channel 65 and is a digital only TV station on channel 41 multiplexed, apparently carrying Ion TV, qubo and ION Life.


I found out on this board that apparently Dish is not providing via LIL service the ION stations. What we are receiving is the national ION feed, although it is coming in identified as the local station and appearing in the area where the locals are displayed. Apparently ION has agreed not to demand that its local stations be carried. I can understand that ION can make that deal, but I am surprised that Dish can legally display the ION national feed as though it is the local station.


----------

